# [OT (mica tanto)] indovinati chi....

## fedeliallalinea

Indovinate chi e' diventato developer gentoo nel team kde??? Vabbe abbastanza scontata la cosa... non lo avete ancora capito??? Beh allora guardate qua https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=65854

Congratulazioni motaboy sei il migliore e' piu' che meritata questa carica

----------

## MyZelF

Congratulazioni!

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Congratulazioni motaboy sei il migliore e' piu' che meritata questa carica

 

Quoto e sottoscrivo, era ora che i capoccia si accorgessero del buon motaboy  :Very Happy: 

----------

## motaboy

Grassie ragazzi! Troppo gentili. anche se avevo detto a fedeli di non scriverlo.  :Twisted Evil: 

Va be, nei prossimi giorni annuncieremo il nostro progetto "segreto", perció mi devo preparare a ricevere varie offese. (del tipo: "É una cagata pazzesca!" e cosi via...).

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> Grassie ragazzi! Troppo gentili. anche se avevo detto a fedeli di non scriverlo.  

 

 :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> (del tipo: "É una cagata pazzesca!" e cosi via...).

 

Dubito fortemente questo  :Wink: 

----------

## Sasdo

ole ole ole!!

Congratulazioni!

----------

## .:deadhead:.

beeeella motaboy! Complimenti!  :Very Happy: 

E' un po' che vai avanti con sta storia del progetto super segreto ma talmente segreto che manco io me lo ricordo... Allora, cos'è  :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Allora, cos'è  

 

A gia' detto che non lo dice prima dell'uscita. E' un super segretissimo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

Congratulazioni anche da parte mia   :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   Allora, cos'è   
> 
> A gia' detto che non lo dice prima dell'uscita. E' un super segretissimo 

 [tono cantilenoso di infante rompipalle ON]Allora quando esce?[tono cantilenoso di infante rompipalle OFF]   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## silian87

sai cosa ti dico... Konplimenti!

(notare la K...)

----------

## gutter

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> (notare la K...)

 

La precisazione sulla K non era d'obbligo   :Wink: 

----------

## nick_spacca

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> sai cosa ti dico... Konplimenti!
> 
> (notare la K...)

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

MitiKo motaboy   (non avrai mica il copyright sulla battuta???  :Twisted Evil:  )

----------

## gutter

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> (non avrai mica il copyright sulla battuta???  )

 

No sottolineavo solo che si capiva benissimo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## =DvD=

urka!

----------

## sorchino

Complimenti anche da parte mia  :Smile: 

(si, con la C visto che le K non mi piaccion granchè.. Kde a parte che considero davvero ottimo anche se uso Gnome)

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> E' un super segretissimo 

 

Uh, developer e pure spia.

Complimenti  :Very Happy: 

----------

## silian87

Devo ammettere ke kde non mi piace molto, pero' sono convinto ke e' importantissimo poike' aiuta i nuovi utenti a sentirsi a casa, e poi e' un wm che integra un miliardo di kose e le fa funzionare insieme. Se solo fosse meno buggoso su ppc   :Sad:  .

----------

## mambro

Ma sbaglio o il progretto supersegreto aveva a che fare con portage e non con kde?   :Confused: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Ma sbaglio o il progretto supersegreto aveva a che fare con portage e non con kde?  

 

Non ha mai detto una cosa del genere

----------

## Sasdo

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> sai cosa ti dico... Konplimenti!
> 
> (notare la K...)

 

e io posso far notare che si scrive con la 'm' e non con la 'n' ?   :Wink: 

----------

## Benve

Congratulazioni vivissime   :Very Happy: 

----------

## egolf

Complimenti  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> e io posso far notare che si scrive con la 'm' e non con la 'n' ?  

 

Ma era riferito a konqueror  :Laughing:   :Wink: 

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> e io posso far notare che si scrive con la 'm' e non con la 'n' ?

 

LoL, gia' notato, ma speravo di essere il solo pirla ad accorgesene...   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## gutter

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Sasdo wrote:*   e io posso far notare che si scrive con la 'm' e non con la 'n' ?   
> 
> Ma era riferito a konqueror  

 

Hai sempre la risposta pronta   :Very Happy: 

----------

## silian87

aiuto, inizio a scavarmi la buca..........   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## flocchini

Complimenti!  :Very Happy: 

/me che attende di scoprire cosa sara' mai questo progetto segreto   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Sasdo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Sasdo wrote:*   e io posso far notare che si scrive con la 'm' e non con la 'n' ?   
> 
> Ma era riferito a konqueror  

 

AAAAAHH ecco!!

/me che fa finta di non aver letto gli altri post di silian =)

----------

## lopio

complimenti ancora   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

anch'io curioso    :Wink: 

----------

## knefas

konplimenti!

(ormai fa tendenza...  :Razz:   )

----------

## stuart

grandissimo

mi ricordo ancora che senza te col bluetooth ero perso

----------

## Peach

gheddaun fratello  :Smile: 

----------

## mambro

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Ma sbaglio o il progretto supersegreto aveva a che fare con portage e non con kde?  

 

Da qui

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=226750

avevo capito avesse a che fare con portage anche perchè dopo hanno ipotizzato gui per portage, xdelta...   :Wink: 

----------

## Panda

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> sai cosa ti dico... Konplimenti!

 

Kongratulazioni!

----------

## Onip

Bella lì!

----------

## xchris

mi sono accorto solo ora di questo thread (anche se avevo gia' visto "Developer".. che fa molto figo  :Smile: )

Complimenti....

e lavora bene per il mio WM preferito  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## Aleksandra

In ritardo..... ma spero valgano comunque....

Complimentissimi, mi fa davvero piacere che qualcuno curi il mio KDE ancora piu' da vicino eheheheh

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   Buon lavoro  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@Aleksandra: ahia mi perdi colpi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## zUgLiO

Complimenti anche per l'articolo su Linux & co  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> Complimenti anche per l'articolo su Linux & co 

 

Azz, non avevo visto che era firmato da lui... ah, la vecchiaia!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> Complimenti anche per l'articolo su Linux & co 

 

Cosa e' l'articolo? Di questo mese?

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Cosa e' l'articolo? Di questo mese?

 

Si... c'é una panoramica di KDE 3.3 a firma di un tizio il cui nome ricorda le  coordinate jabber di motaboy.

Certo, o ha ritoccato la foto oppure non ha la faccia blu come immaginavo...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Si... c'é una panoramica di KDE 3.3 a firma di un tizio il cui nome ricorda le  coordinate jabber di motaboy.

 

Ne aveva gia' scritto uno su kde  :Very Happy:  tempo fa

----------

## Aleksandra

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> @Aleksandra: ahia mi perdi colpi 

 

E c'hai ragggggggione   :Laughing: 

Ok per riparare vado a comprare la rivista   :Laughing:   ne avevo comprata un'altra   :Embarassed: 

----------

## motaboy

Ricordatevi che i miei articoli su Linux&C fanno schifo... quindi fate senza trattenervi, é vero...  :Laughing: 

----------

